# what to do with crows



## hunt3r (Apr 6, 2007)

i just shot crow and i was wondering if you could eat them?? probally not. do dogs like them?? what else can you do with them


----------



## DVXDUDE (Apr 3, 2007)

I just throw em in the bush, something always makes a meal outta it.


----------

